# What kind of brindle would you call this puppy?



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted others opinions?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the invisible kinda


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> the invisible kinda


my bad just posted pic haha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html

here's a thread with some links that will help ya out


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i thought that color was just called brindle , it doesnt look like a blue brindle or reverse brindle just thought it was called brindle ?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe you would call that red brindle. Is this the pup that stirred the production-of-blue argument?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww! I could just cuddle him!!!
I would just call that a brindle... but I'm not as well educated in the color schemes. "Super-cute Brindle Pup" That's what I would call him!


----------



## FlameJonny (Jun 7, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I believe you would call that red brindle. Is this the pup that stirred the production-of-blue argument?


yes it is. Pup has a brother that is blue. the mother was brindle and the father was white with brindle patches


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The color of that dog is a black brindle. It is a brown dog with black brindling. It makes no difference what color the parents were on what you call the pup. Color is the color of the dog not a breed or type of dog.
The ADBA can also call it Dark Fawn Brindle but all these dogs below are registered a black brindle.

This is Kaos who is a black brindle








This is Rage she is also black brindle








Here is a darker black brindle, Xena









This is red brindle, Tasha








Barca's brindle is very faint, but he is a red brindle









here is a link from the UKC that also shows a black brindle
http://www.apbtconformation.com/blackbrindle_0000.jpg

each registry calls them something different IMO I would have considered them brown brindle but they have always been referred to on my paperwork as black brindle. Black brindle to me would seem like this, the dog on the left is black with brindle markings.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Id call it a brown brindle or just brindle


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

See, I call dogs Tasha's color chocolate brindles, because the masking color is chocolate. (Since a rednose dog can't produce black pigment.) I've heard some people say you call brindle after the maskng color (meaning any dog with black in the coat is going go be a black brindle). And others say you call it after the base coat color. Pretty sure the AKC would call that red brindle or even mahogany brindle, and they don't get rednose dogs (they call them liver if I'm not mistaken). Its all about as clear as mud.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What ever color the brindling is is what it is called. Like Lisa says that is a black brindle. If they were blue it is a blue brindle. There are no reverse brindles as brindle is always darker than the undercoat ( or whatever you would call the first layer lmao)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What the heck is reverse brindle anyway ,the same as a gator mouth? lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> See, I call dogs Tasha's color chocolate brindles, because the masking color is chocolate. (Since a rednose dog can't produce black pigment.) I've heard some people say you call brindle after the maskng color (meaning any dog with black in the coat is going go be a black brindle). And others say you call it after the base coat color. Pretty sure the AKC would call that red brindle or even mahogany brindle, and they don't get rednose dogs (they call them liver if I'm not mistaken). Its all about as clear as mud.


I have seen that too but this is what I call chocolate brindle but some would call it fawn. But her nose and highlights are chocolate.










and this is also a chocolate brindle. I have also seen very dark chocolate dogs called chocolate brindle. Like someone said above it's all clear as mud! lol


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

when nicki was born i called her chocolate brindle.her color has gotten lighter with age.i called her mother and father black brindles.her half brother king is a blue brindle.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute puppy!!!

On the ADBA litter registration form it clearly states how to name the brindle colors, but AKC and UKC don't really have any explanation on how to do it, thus you get all sorts of things listed some that to me make no sense at all. There are so many shades of red, chocolate etc that it can also be a little confusing from that aspect. Add to that all the what I call extreme dilutes that don't really fit into any of the listed colors exactly and it makes for still more confusion. That is why I put up the color chart discussion. Though not everything is listed, it tends to help somewhat.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm I'll have to dig out my pictures of what I called a buckskin brindle... black brindle stripes over a buckskin coat...lol I have a pup in this current litter that is looking to be like that..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The nose is black and the coat has black stripes going through it. It's a black brindle.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Sadie said:


> The nose is black and the coat has black stripes going through it. It's a black brindle.


I second that. :goodpost:


----------

